# Bovine TB Outbreak/MN



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

DNR will detail plans to stop spread of bovine TB in wild deer (2007-02-09)

The Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR) will hold a public meeting Thursday to outline plans to reduce the risk of bovine tuberculosis (TB) spreading to wild deer and cattle in northwestern Minnesota.

The disease, discovered at a cattle farm near Skime in 2005, has infected seven cattle herds in the area. Bovine TB was confirmed in two wild deer in 2005 and five additional deer tested presumed positive last fall. The public meeting will be held Feb. 15, at 7 p.m. in the Wannaska Elementary School gymnasium.

"Bovine TB is a progressive, chronic bacterial disease that affects primarily cattle, but also deer. The disease compromises the immune system and can lead to death from related causes," said Dr. Michelle Powell, DNR wildlife health program coordinator. "Another result of this disease is that cattle producers across the state face major economic hardships from mandatory testing of cattle and restrictions on cattle movement."

Reducing the number of wild deer infected with bovine TB now, while the problem is in only a few deer in a localized area will protect the long-term health of Minnesota's deer population and minimize the risk of deer-to-deer or deer-to-cattle transmission of the disease.

The DNR has already taken several steps to reduce the risk of deer-to-deer spread of the disease. At the direction of the Minnesota Legislature, the DNR will enforce a recreational deer feeding ban in a 4,000 square mile area of northwestern Minnesota. The ban also fulfills requirements from the U.S. Department of Agriculture.

In a recent aerial survey, DNR conservation officers identified about 22 potentially illegal feeding locations within the recreational feeding ban zone. Conservation officers are developing a plan to enforce the feeding ban. Additional steps to minimize the risk of transmitting bovine TB include a cost-sharing program to assist cattle producers in installing deer-proof fencing around stored feed.

To further reduce the risk of deer-to-deer or deer-to-cattle transmission, the DNR has contracted with U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) Wildlife Services to remove potentially infected deer in critical areas where the disease has been found.

"Right now, there is a very small number of deer in a small area that are infected with this disease," Powell said. "We need to remove these deer now to prevent further opportunities for transmission of this disease. Waiting until this fall's hunting season risks further spread of this disease."

USDA Wildlife Services employs teams of trained sharpshooters across the United States who are experienced and skilled in efficiently removing large numbers of deer for wildlife damage and health and safety reasons. These teams will take deer on public land and will also work with landowners to take deer on private land with the landowner's permission. Sharpshooters will not enter private property without written permission.

"We understand that this may have a negative short-term affect on deer hunting on some properties. However, the risk to the deer herd and the cattle industry is too great to wait," Powell said. "Temporarily reducing deer numbers in highly localized areas will minimize the chance that this disease will begin to spread through deer-to-deer or deer-to-livestock contact,"

The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) downgraded the state's bovine TB status from "free" to "modified accredited advanced" in 2006. As a result, cattle producers across the state face mandatory testing of cattle and restrictions on cattle movement. The discovery of two additional bovine TB-infected livestock operations, as well as the increased number of infected wild deer, has put the state at greater risk to drop another level in status to "modified accredited" in 2007.

"The cattle industry cannot afford to wait for action to help prevent the spread of this disease," said Tom Pyfferoen, president of the Minnesota Cattlemen's Association. "Cattle producers are facing enormous economic hardships due to this disease and the sooner Minnesota regains its bovine TB status, the sooner we can begin rebuilding the cattle industry in this area."

After the sharp-shooting effort, the DNR will continue to issue shooting permits to interested landowners in the affected areas on a case-by-case basis. Next fall, the DNR will define a special permit area that will encompass the Bovine TB Management Zone, and use special hunts, permits and extended seasons to allow hunters to help manage the disease in wild deer.

All deer taken will be tested for bovine TB. Meat from deer with no obvious bovine TB infection will be salvaged and released for human consumption. DNR will provide information and food safety guidelines for proper handling and cooking of venison.

Cooking meat to an internal temperature of 165 degrees destroys the bacteria. When field dressing all game, the DNR recommends the use of gloves to prevent exposure to a number of diseases.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Deer harvested in attempt to stop spread of bovine TB*

The shots that rang out Tuesday in northwestern Minnesota underscored the deadly serious nature of the problem.
Sharpshooters began killing deer in a 135-square-mile area east of Thief Lake where an outbreak of bovine tuberculosis has infected both domestic cattle and wild deer.

State and federal officials hope that reducing deer numbers in the area will lesson the chance that the disease will continue to spread. Hundreds of deer likely will be killed.

The outbreak, which began in 2005, is a nightmare for the nearly $1 billion state cattle industry. Seven infected herds have been destroyed. And seven deer have been found with the disease. Though the disease itself usually isn't fatal, it's a chronic and progressive disease that can make animals more susceptible to other illnesses -- and it's a serious concern for the state's deer herd.

Officials believe that if they act now, they can nip the problem at the bud.

"It's extremely critical," said Michelle Powell, Minnesota Department of Natural Resources wildlife health program coordinator. "The risk of not stopping it basically means an ongoing transmission potential between deer and cattle."

Said Lou Cornicelli, DNR big game coordinator: "It would be extremely unfortunate and extremely expensive if it spread. We have a chance now to do something."

Some residents aren't happy with the plans to cull the local deer herd. About 300 people crowded into a school last week in Wannaska for a public meeting. State and federal officials explained the situation and why the drastic action was necessary and took questions.

"We didn't change everyone's mind, but we explained the program and why we are doing it," Powell said.

Sharpshooter teams

Six sharpshooters with the U.S. Department of Agriculture began killing deer Tuesday afternoon and evening. They used bait at 56 sites to attract deer. Six more sharpshooters will arrive next week. An aerial survey by the DNR showed about 1,000 deer in the core area, where bovine TB has been found.

Powell said the sharpshooters will shoot deer concentrated in that area. She estimated hundreds of deer will be shot. The culling likely will continue through March, she said.

But it's uncertain how effective the sharpshooters will be. While there is much public land in the area for them to access, they will go on private land only with written permission from landowners. Powell said it's possible some landowners won't give permission.

"Cooperation from private landowners is vital," she said.

Some at last week's public meeting asked why hunters can't thin the herd during next fall's hunting season.

"It's nine months until the hunting season," Powell said this week. "We could be looking at a much larger infected area if we wait that long. It's a big risk."

Cornicelli said the DNR plans to offer liberal bag limits for hunters in that area, to reduce the herd further. "Whether there's no limit, or a high limit, we don't know yet," he said.

He said it likely will take about three years for the deer herd in that area to recover from the reductions.

Venison won't be wasted

The deer that are killed will be tested for bovine TB, but the venison won't be wasted. It will be given to those who want it, and already more than 100 people have signed up to get some. Few deer -- perhaps less than 1 percent -- likely will be infected, and even those that are would be safe to eat as long as the meat is cooked properly, Powell said. Some venison could go to food shelves if money is found to pay the processing costs, she said.

"I'm hoping to find a home for them all," Powell said. "I'm pretty optimistic."

Those interested in getting venison can call the Thief Lake Wildlife Management Area at 218-222-3747.

Deer feeding banned

Another controversial aspect of the bovine TB management plan is the deer feeding ban the DNR ordered in late November for a 4,000-square-mile area. Recreational deer feeding is popular throughout the state, and illegal deer baiting during hunting season has been a growing concern in recent years.

DNR officials say that food piles help congregate deer and that close contact can help spread diseases. During the recent aerial survey of the deer herd, DNR pilots identified 29 apparent feeding sites on 22 properties.

Residents were warned at last week's public meeting that the DNR will investigate and enforce the feeding ban. Enforcement officials have talked to prosecutors in Roseau, Beltrami and Marshall counties to make them aware of the new rule and to explain the significance of the ban.

Those cited will be charged with a misdemeanor and will be required to appear in court, said Capt. Roger Tietz of DNR enforcement.

No citations have been issued yet.

The feeding ban also means that hunters who get caught illegally baiting deer in that area next fall will be required to appear in court.

Doug Smith • [email protected]


----------

